# How wide it TOO wide NY???



## Jlp2585 (Nov 19, 2015)

What is legally aloud in New York for plow width on the road? I have a 8.5' MVP3 with wings that puts me at about 10'3" when V'd back. Am I going to run into any issues with DOT for being to wide? Tickets? 

There's probably been a thread on this already so I apologize in advance, didn't see it on the first couple pages so figured I'd post it.

THANKS


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

same as every other state , some places they want you to pay for a permit to run a 10ft plow or over 9.5ft.
or sothing like that.

The Surface Transportation Assistance Act (STAA) of 1982 increased the allowable width to 102 inches


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Here is the link to the New York State DOT regulations. You have to have a permit for anything over 8' wide on a state road, or 8'6" wide on a interstate. There is a section about how to obtain the permit for snowplows as well as sections on weight limits and permits as well.
https://www.dot.ny.gov/nypermits/repository/PERM30.pdf


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

we have a permit for any plow over 10ft.

never seen one or got one.

from the New York link.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> we have a permit for any plow over 10ft.
> 
> never seen one or got one.


We have something similar but I can't remember what it is. I looked up once and saw that I was well under so never looked again. I would venture to guess that there are a lot of guys that are over width with no permit. In my state you are never going to get pulled over and inspected for plow size, vehicle weight, trailer size, load strapping or anything like that. But from what I've seen here and on YouTube videos etc. it seems like in some of the Eastern states they will and do. I would also guess that in those states it would depend on how close you were to a metropolitan area or if you were out in the country would dictate how much they bother you. But the official answer is in the link for him, he can decide what he wants to do with it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

No help here but a funny story...

I was pulled over one time in a high rent village by a CSO. Met him head on in transport on a side street.

He informed me that I was to wide and needed to remove my wings as they are an add on accessory and I am to wide. I asked for it in writing, he got a little pissed and asked if I really want something in writing as it will be a ticket. I asked him what his boss would think when the city has to pay a ticket issued by their own staff as I was on the clock for the city running rally routes for the city he was a cop for... that pissed him off... 

never got anything in writing so he might have just been trying to flex his muscles...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> No help here but a funny story...
> 
> I was pulled over one time in a high rent village by a CSO. Met him head on in transport on a side street.
> 
> ...


NICE !

lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I see a lot are limiting ya to 8.6 these days.
still looking for MN, here is WI.

Wisconsin State Statute 348.05(1) states "No person without a permit
therefor shall operate on a highway any vehicle having a total width in excess of 8 feet 6
inches, except as otherwise provided in this section". This law would include snowplows
in excess of 8'6" and snowplows with extensions that make their width in excess of 8'6"
.
A vehicle with a hinged "V" plow in excess of 8'6" may be operated on the highway
provided it is operated in its "V" configuration and it is no wider than 8'6" when in this
configuration. The exceptions to this law are governmental agencies and any snowplow in excess of 10'6" attached to a motor vehicle normally used for the transportation of milk.
Permits are obtained from the Wisconsin Department of Transportation by
calling 1-608-266-7320
. Oversize permit application information (MV2614) and the
oversize application form (MV2612) can also be obtained from the WISDOT websi
te atwww.dot.wi.gov/business/carriers/osowgeneral.htm
. Permits must be obtained for
each power unit (vehicle) with an oversize plow prior to it being operate
d on the
highway. You can not obtain a blanket permit to cover all the vehicles a comp
any or individual may operate. The minimum period of time you can obtain a permit f
or is 3
months at $41.00 per vehicle. A 6-month permit is $66.00 per vehicle. The applicant
must be prepared to specify the effective date for the permit. An owner of a vehicle can
apply for a permit before an oversize plow is installed on their vehicle
provided the
owner has the vehicle registration information for the permit.
Those who are in the business of selling and/or installing vehicle equipment such
as snowplows may also want to be aware of another state statute. SS 347.03 states "Noperson shall sell for highway use any device, appliance, accessory or replacement part theuse of which on a motor vehicle is unlawful." Businesses are encouraged to alert theircustomers of the oversize permit requirement.
If you have any further questions feel free to call the above DOT number or the
Menomonee Falls Police Dept. Traffic Unit.
http://www.menomonee-falls.org/DocumentCenter/Home/View/1562


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

To transport milk huh...


----------



## Jlp2585 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just ran outside and took a quick measurement and I'm 9'9". I'll give the town hall a call and see what its going to take to get a permit. I'd rather not deal with it later if I get pulled over.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm in NY I run down the rd with 12' pusher even a 14' if I had to not very far, Guys with hoes 12' in every storm. I would not make a habit of it, Take it off when not plowing, During or after a storm with your blinky on they don't bother me. I'm not saying your not to wide for a Ticket, I'm just stating I never been ticketed.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2 said:


> To transport milk huh...


 milk trucks are special in the land of cheese.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I would rather just pay for the permit since it's always cheaper than the ticket. That's just me because I have really bad luck and it seems like I would be the one to get busted. 

Example. Was driving through New Mexico several years ago. Was a two lane highway and there were about 10 vehicles driving together. I was like 3rd or 4th from the rear and just driving with everyone else. We were all doing about 10 mph over the limit. Out of all those people I got pulled over. Came up behind the last car and hit the lights. The three cars behind me moved over to let through and I got stopped. He said know why I pulled you over? I said probably because I was speeding trying to keep up with everyone else. He said yep. I said how come I got pulled over? He said cause you were first in line with out of state plates. What a Jagoff. To this day I avoid New Mexico like the plague. It's a nasty state anyway.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

running lot to lot with 15 during or right after a storm has been no issue, but a plate on the back of the machine is, unless it is a state of emergency, then no rules apply


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> running lot to lot with 15 during or right after a storm has been no issue, but a plate on the back of the machine is, unless it is a state of emergency, then no rules apply


You like that $1200.00 registration fee on a loader? LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

no rules, looks like there are more rules in NY for a state of emergency than carters has pills.

https://www.governor.ny.gov/news/go...-emergency-winter-storm-hits-new-york-state-0


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I always ran with the "beg for forgiveness" rather than the "ask for permission" model program

It is way cheaper... till you get caught...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I always ran with the "beg for forgiveness" rather than the "ask for permission" model program
> 
> It is way cheaper... till you get caught...


So,

Does that work with the wife ? If so, maybe I should try it out ??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> So,
> 
> Does that work with the wife ? If so, maybe I should try it out ??


Again, way cheaper, till you get caught...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

When Buffalo got hammered a few years back you would not believe the machines running around no plates, No blinky and no cabs.. LOL


----------

